# crank clear coat missed a spot



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I worked last night trying to get this bait ready to troll tonight and thought it would be good to go.

Unfortunately upon inspecting the bait this morning there are a few small spots that didn't seem to get coated completely. So now do I re-coat the entire bait with a second layer of clear coat ( I am using devcon 2 ton 30 min) or should i just hit the couple spots?

I would think the best bet would be do the entire bait again.

Man.... I'm bummin. Going to have to go catch them on stock colors tonight  

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Also do I need to sand the bait before applying the second coat of dev con two ton or can i add it directly the the first layer. ( I will be applying to the whole bait to avoid any excess build up)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id just heat some clear in the microwave for about 8 seconds and bush it on over the missed spots.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have a spinner you can put it on? If so heat it up with a hair dryer or heat gun and get the epoxy running around the bait. If needed add a little more epoxy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The best method I've found for missed spots is applying another coat over the entire bait. It will fill in those areas and smooth out nicely. You can lightly sand it and/or just wipe it down with some denatured alcohol and let it dry before applying.
Heating to the point of melting the hardened epoxy will usually turn it yellow or brown, and I'd question it's durability once it rehardened.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

On your first coat, run a torch over the bait with quick swipes after coating or while on the turner. I used to HATE when that happened!!!

Using the torch method eliminated this problem.
Then too, oil from your hands/fingers can cause this too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TClark said:


> Then too, oil from your hands/fingers can cause this too.


That was my first observation. Maybe in pre-cleaning you were in too much of a rush?(I wouldn't be too concerned abt it personally.)


----------

